# Thousands of doctors fired by United HealthCare



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

NEW HAVEN, Conn. (WTNH)-- In the midst of major changes in health care, UnitedHealthCare has sent thousands of pink slips to Connecticut doctors.

Termination letters went to physicians caring for Medicare patients. Those letters were sent out to doctors caring for '*Medicare Advantage*' patients. It's a plan, marketed to Seniors to provide additional services through *UnitedHealthCare*.

A mix of primary care and specialty doctors are affected by it. And it comes at a questionable time.

Open enrollment for Medicare starts next Tuesday, and it's still not clear at this time as to which doctors are still in the United network.

The *Connecticut State Medical Society* is fighting back. The biggest concern is patient access to healthcare.

"What the government is looking for is to manage better care by adding a patient centered medical home so that you have a doctor who is totally invested with taking care of every aspect of the patient and coordinating it. This is clearly not a patient centered decision," said Dr. Michael Saffir, President of CT State Medical Society.

http://www.wtnh.com/news/health/thousands-of-doctors-fired-by-united-healthcare


----------

